# Favorite Symphony Cycles Part 1



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Pick up to 4 Symphony Cycles that are your favorites on this list. It will be done alphabetically so your favorites might be on the second or third list.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

CPE BACH(!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!), Beethoven, Bruckner, Haydn, Honneger. Looking forward to Mahler on the next poll.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

It would have been easier to take Ives' absence if Hanson weren't on the list.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestions. WIll be added to the next poll.


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

I really like much of Hindemith's music but I would never have guessed he wrote 6 symphonies, the ones I have heard certainly don't seem much like a cycle. Henze (10) and Hartmann (8) are both much more interesting cycles.


----------



## AClockworkOrange (May 24, 2012)

Beethoven, Bruckner, Haydn and Brahms from this list. Easier than I thought it would be.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Whooooo Glazunov 2 votes! :tiphat: :tiphat: :tiphat:


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Brahms, Bruckner, Lutoslawski and Honegger.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Neo, have you heard all the cycles that you have put on these polls?


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

Has anyone heard Hovhaness? I didn't think they were all even recorded.


----------



## Arsakes (Feb 20, 2012)

4 options only?

Bruckner, Dvorak, Haydn, Glazunov.

I assume others on the list that I like will get many votes indeed.


----------



## Ondine (Aug 24, 2012)

Beethoven -without the 9th-,

Dvorak

Haydn

Berlioz


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

I noticed no Brian or Glass.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I noticed no Brian or Glass.


You've got my permision to make Favorite Symphony Cycles Part 4 if you want.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

neoshredder said:


> You've got my permision to make Favorite Symphony Cycles Part 4 if you want.


I'm too scared that I will forget a whole heap of composers. You do it.


----------

